# Bad Experiences with Rides while Hitching?



## jack ransom

have you ever had creepy or predatory experiences out on the road? an aggressive attempts or things like that? how'd you deal with them? I was traveling with 2 kids and we had a semitruck driver and he asked the woman I was traveling with "Can I make looove to ya?" which was creepy but not too bad. she was understandably a bit shook up but nothing serious came of it.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit

Pretty recently when I was in Slatington, PA, I got picked up by two guys in a pick up truck. They asked my parnter and I where we were coming from, and we told them Philly. They started talking a bunch of shit about the minorities that live there, and I argued with them, and they got pretty threatening verbally. But the only thing that really came about it was that they dropped us off at an on ramp.

Most people I've ever gotten rides with have been nothing but kind.


----------



## aganthesk

Last summer, I had once got picked up by a couple of redneck-ish dudes whom I found out from listening to them that they were apparently trying to escape from law enforcement. These guys were seriously messed up. I didn't know what they were doing, but I learned that they were white supremacists and they had been talking about shooting "niggers" ; and seeing the guns laying in the floor of the back seat it was really fucking creepy. I got them to let me off much sooner than I was originally going to; this was so bizarre.


----------



## jack ransom

aganthesk said:


> Last summer, I had once got picked up by a couple of redneck-ish dudes whom I found out from listening to them that they were apparently trying to escape from law enforcement. These guys were seriously messed up. I didn't know what they were doing, but I learned that they were white supremacists and they had been talking about shooting "niggers" ; and seeing the guns laying in the floor of the back seat it was really fucking creepy. I got them to let me off much sooner than I was originally going to; this was so bizarre.




good call, dude. racists with guns? that shit is no fucking joke. I've encountered a pretty good amount of really racist people. quite the bummer.


----------



## shane

holy shit.hitch hiking and bad experiences go hand in hand.other than the fact that part of my soul dies every time i'm coerced into leaving the catching out spot and to a hitching spot.i truly believe that at least 1 in 3 truckers are deprived and creepy to say the least,of coarse this is stating the obvious.on the other hand when you get a great ride it renews your faith in humanity,they go out of their way to take you those extra miles...etc.even tho hitching sucks it's a neccesary evil in adventure.=)so a bad experience was when this guy picked me and my ex up at a truck stop in dallas headed west on the 20.his name was perry.he was a walking contradiction,talking about making girls ride nude or in their under wear,then talking about how he was a good family man.he also had the worst fake egotistical laugh that was excruciating to hear.then he would be on the phone talking to his brother in law about being a man of god and a man of repentance??i wanted to beat his phoney christian ass!!we rode all the way to ontario ca with him??the whole way threw the desert i was so annoyed that i wanted to have him drop me off in the middle of the desert ,miles from any town not even caring about the lesser pain that that option would provide.but you can't put traveling partners in that position.so i suffered threw it.although this probably reads as a mild occurance it was bad!!mental anguish is far worse for me than just fighting and being able to release your anoyance.you know??


----------



## NickCofphee

Eh, tweekers up for days.... creepy sexual proposals...racist-homophobic-sexist rides... and one ride with two ASSHOLES who actually searched me prior to entering then made fun of me the whole time about being vegan, skinny, and smelly.

Maybe I'm not picky enough, but I've never turned down a ride. Hey, never raped, assaulted, or robbed so I figure that's alright with me.


----------



## derekja

Years of hitching and I've only had one scary ride, and in retrospect even it was more weird than scary. I was in South Carolina and got picked up by a good 'ol boy who was very insistent about wanting to suck my c**k. Despite continued and vocal protests that I was really not interested, he still pulled behind a school into a parking lot rather than going on into town like he'd told me he was. When he stopped the car I got out and started walking away and the town sheriff pulled into the parking lot moments later, ignored me completely, and drove over to the guy's car. I kept walking. I still don't understand, I mean, if a guy's not into it then I can't imagine that going down on him would be in the least satisfying to either party. And a school parking lot? I guess he just wasn't the sharpest crayon in the box.

Lots of fucked up opinions and conversations through the years, of course, but that was the only time I felt like something overtly non-consensual was trying to happen. Lately it seems like everyone who picks me up wants company to smoke their pot with while on the drive. Not a bad thing, I guess, except that this trend only started when I decided to quit smoking pot for a while.

(btw. not that it matters, but I'm bi and in other circumstances and with other people the offer may have been welcome, but once it was clear it wasn't welcome the rest of the episode was just weird.)


----------



## finn

I've only caught one creepy ride where nothing happened, but it was better than a bad experience NOT getting a ride while hitching... Anyway, he let me sit in the seat right in back of him while my partner sat up front, so if anything went down, she would release his seat belt and I'd go on the attack- which was our emergency plan. Never had to use that strategy...


----------



## bryanpaul

got picked up by this tweeker, he's like "yeah i'll git yall down the road, i just gotta take care of some business first" we pull off at this podunk bar next to another truck.... theres an 8 (?) year old kid in the passenger seat of the other truck.... so both trucks roll down the windows the kids all like "hey mr kenny"....so yeah the dude in the other truck gives this kid some money and says "give that to kenny" , the kid reaches out and hands our driver the money....then our driver reaches out across the kid and hands the other guy a bag of speed....fucked up..........buuut, in the guys defense he was really nice and drove us a ways and gave us a little "present" when he dropped us off...leading into a whole different story.......


----------



## Mouse

I hate when I get rides in small pickups where one person is in the cab and the other is stuck int he back. I usually end up stuck in the back. *sigh*

but uh... yeah, no terrible rides. just some crackheads once in CT. smoking crack with a blow torch and they dropped us at a pretty crappy spot... but all the spots seemed to end up crappy in that area so it really wasn't their fault. they gave me some cool rocks though (not crack.. the natural earth kind.. they were into rocks of all kinds it seems)

I guess the ride that led to the crackhead ride was actually the worst. some off work trucker on his way to a casino drug us along with him to the middle of nowhere so he could show us this stupid casino he was going to and brag about wine and money and then let us go to sleep in the woods. he took us so far off the highway I thought we were never gonna get back but luckily the crackheads saved the day.

never fall asleep and let your stupid boyfriend, who sucks at hitching, do all the talking. that's the type of shit that happens.


----------



## bryanpaul

"I hate when I get rides in small pickups where one person is in the cab and the other is stuck int he back. I usually end up stuck in the back. *sigh*"

ridin in the back of trucks is the SHIT.......... it's like ridin a train........


----------



## Mouse

in my experience they aways drive too fast and there's usually junk in the back that likes to attack you. 

that and I hate not being able to hear what's being talked about in the cab. I never trust anyone, ever. so it makes me paranoid.


----------



## Labea

my worst was probably last week in seward, a drunk native picked me up, and not only was the music this terrible 90's shit that i cant even begin to try to explain, we almost careened off the road into the ocean a few times. 

thats nothing though. im just lucky.


----------



## RandomRaccoon

If your ever on vancouver island and a native fellow with a growly blue heeler picks you up between duncan and ladysmith, try and fuck with his head, or steal some shit before he trys to suck your cock!!! fucking creep ball picks up everyone I know!


----------



## downhome kid stoney

i was hichin to rochelle ill, and we got this one ride, and the driver asked if we wanted any smack, we said no, so then the driver decides to shoot up, so then he starts to nod off, so i went for the steering wheel and pull hard right, once the car got towards the side, we booked it into some woods.


----------



## Ravie

Ive never had a bad experience with hitching. But i'm a 5'10 girl with decent muscle so i tend to come off as intimidating and or crazy. Most of the time I just talk my ass off because i know if they dont have room to talk it doesnt give them the chance to be creepy. I also talk about pretty nasty stuff that not even the most fucked up kinky dude can work off of lol


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy

Never had any creepy experiences hitching. Got hit on by a mid-60s asian dude in starbucks (only coffee place within walking distance and i was too tired to make a pot) today though. Dude decided it was good to just lightly rub my arm and stare at me. I got a free coffee and his business card though.


----------



## Komjaunimas

Well i never really had bad experiences, the "bad" ones would just "swallow" whole day of time or so ...


----------



## dime

once while i was traveling alone i had a dude put a gun to my head as soon as we got on the freeway. long story short(cause i hate typing stories) i told him there was a cop and i grabbed the wheel and ducked and wrecked the car. cops gave me a ride


----------



## MinedQuaranteen

the other day i got a ride from this guy in a pickup, i was with my friend colby. there was no room to get in the back, so i had to squeeze into the front seat between this fat 60 year old guy and colby. i glanced into the back of the truck, and noticed a white plastic sheet covered in blood. then i notice the guy is covered in blood as well, all over his hands and clothes. the first thing he said was "hope ya don't mind all the blood, i just got done slaughterin' a cow"

we were so fucking scared the whole time. don't really want to hitch hike for a bit.


----------



## elokupa

i once got into a van with 3 iranian guys. i got freaked out when one started showing me his collections of 20+ arabic knives/swords, nothing came of it though. At the end of the ride he even gave me one of them. Got confiscated by swiss police 2 weeks later


----------



## mallpunk

In Georgia I had a creepy old dude driving a expensive suv tellin me bout taking guys home and suckin their dicks, how he loves big dicks so much, then he asks how big mine is and I just tell him to pull over, he did, and I got out. Thats one creep ride out of the ton of normal rides I got this summer.


----------



## zarathustra

Never had a weird (in a bad way) ride. Whenever I tell people that they refuse to believe it. Creepers and hitching have become connected in the mind of the public. I had two gay guys pick me up once in Wisconsin but they were completely cool. They just flat out asked me if I was okay with the fact that they were both gay when they picked me up. Talked about how they were going to see Madonna and Celine Dion.  Never did anything creepy at all.


----------



## spearchukka

I was picked up in New Zealand by a bloke in a cherry red Camaro, he was already drunk and I realised this with in the first 10 km but I had been waiting for a ride for 12 hours. After another 20 minutes he cracked the seal on a fresh bottle of Jack and was taking large swigs every 10 minutes or so whilst driving like a maniac round mountain roads at speeds reaching 200kmph. I asked him several times to slow down but he seemed hell bent on scarring the shit out of me/killing us both and by the time half the bottle was gone I'd had more than enough. I told him that he had to pull over because I was about to puke. I got out with my bag and refused to get back in. He sped off leaving me on the side of Mount Cook where I waited for two days, without food before I got lift, feeling alive all the same.
A year or so later I was picked by a redneck Aussie miner in Darwin, the conversation started ok but he quickly digressed into one of the most racist rants I have ever heard that lasted over an hour before he paused for a minute, breaking the silence with "So how come your so brown......eh" Too much sun was my answer, I lied and told him both my parents were Irish but there was Romany blood in my family and he kept quiet on the subject for the rest of the journey as I pretended to have a healthy intrest in opal mining. Normally in this situation I would have fought my corner, however he was twice my size, ripped and I was in the middle of fuckin nowhere.
I waited/walked for three days in the baking sun in Lombok, Indonesia. I was eventually picked up by a labour truck and sat in the back with a dozen locals staring at me and stroking my shaved head for four hours, with no idea where I was heading, only to be dropped at the edge of a quarry miles from anywhere. I waited there all day and got on the same truck and got dropped off a third of the way back at a small village where I payed a small amount to a fisherman to take me up the coast with him. He dropped me off at a port where a bumped into a german couple with a detailed map which clearly showed the quarry 4km away.
Generally the place with the highest frequency of 'sketchy' rides I've had is Europe.
However......all bad rides have been far outnumbered by the good ones.
There have been others, I'm sure there will be more.


----------



## Benny

I got picked up outside of Gallup, New Mexico by a carload of jolly natives passing around a big jug of wine. We were swerving all over the road and I feared for my life that day. Luckily, they pulled over in Gallup to get more wine.


----------



## cancer

bein a small chicka on the road ive come into a lota dudes who think they can do whatever they want with no repercussions. ive had a few bad experiances but the last one was in denver. me and this kid i was traveling with (lice) were flying a sign to get to boulder outta denver and we were just talking about how we had no real bad car rides so far. next thing i know a car pulls over so we run up and he tells us to get in but he can only take us so far, so we take the ride. i get in the back drivers side and lice gets in the front seat. dude seems pretty cool, was a big mexican dude with lotsa DIY tats and he kept good convo going the whole time and seemed real nice, told us about his kid and things like this. he pulls over and tells us it was as far as he could take us and wishes us luck. i try to get out and the door wont open so i try the other one and that one wont open eaither so he tells us that theres child lock doors (you can only open um from the outside) and that lice has to go around to let me out. so lice gets out, (me and all our gear are all still in the car) as soon as lice shuts his door, dude drives off with me. so at first i was calm and said "dude, im still in here" and laughed a little. he completly ignored me so i said it again a little more pissed sounding this time and he looks at me and keeps driving. now im freakin out cause i know this is no accident. i pull out my knife and put it to his throat and said "pull the car over now, er yer getting cut, im not fuckin around" as soon as this happend he pulled over almost causeing an accedent got out of the car and let me out and said "i was just kidding".... i said to him "yea real funny joke you were about to get cut and i was gunna go to jail bec of it"...so i guess all i have to say is if ya get stuck in a shitty spot, just act like yer from tuff town haha. its always worked fer me.


----------



## finn

blue said:


> ...if your hitchin dont put on your seatbelt...



I tend to carry a small quick-release fixed blade on myself when I travel, so I don't see a reason not to wear a seat belt, especially if the car crashes during a struggle. It's only for self defense, so that way people don't realize I have it on me and it keeps sharp.


----------



## Beegod Santana

Other than the usual tweekers and gays I've never had anything too fucked up happen to me personally. However, about a month ago hitching from portland to san fran, my friend got picked up by a crazy from Methford who made him drive several stolen cars at gun point all the while talking about how "some hitchikers just turn up on milk cartons..." Eventually they had to stop for gas around mile 150 on the 5 and my friend made a mad dash for the woods.


----------



## dVEC

Ain't got time to tell the whole story now, but if you're a young male and you're ever around Kerrville, Texas on the 10 (just West of San Antonio) and a middle-aged white guy picks you up and offers you a hotey get the FUCK out. He'll buy you some liquor, though, if you want it, so maybe milk it a bit. Prolly won't be aggressive in the car itself.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

Well, I was hitching in Cali on the I-5 near Los Banos and I had to hike pretty much for 8 hours to get to a truck stop and I got a ride with a carnival guy and the whole way there he was talking about how he got abducted by aliens and that the government is going to poison the water supply of America (he knows because it came to him in a dream) and that when he sees a savemart truck he doesnt see "savemart" he sees "save 'em Art" and he wonders if Jesus real name was Art. He also said that the government was going to burn everyone in garbage dumps again a dream. I had to get out at Pasadena haha I couldn't take anymore.


----------



## stove

I've only been hitchin about a year, but was going almost daily in Europe for 7 months or so...Never really had a "bad" ride, sketchiest every lift I got was a Russian trucker whom was *so* nice he insisted I sleep on his couch (had a wife and daughter, they weren't too happy to see me). Dude kept feeding me dinner, and then when I woke up the next morning breakfast. Nice as hell, not really creepy, but the first time I wasn't in control.


----------



## Shoestring

_Wonder if was the same drunk native that gave me a ride to Anchorage from Seward? (I used to live in Seward at the Bayside Apartments)...We almost careened off the road near Moose Pass and I asked him did he want me to drive, and he said, I'm not drunk, but he smelled like Captain Morgan himself!_
_My funkiest ride was,...well, not a ride, but an encounter. This fat dude pulls over into a parking lot across from me and starts jacking off while he's standing up with his hood popped making it look like he was checking under the hood! He's just staring at me while I'm walking with a cardboard sign on my backpack that read "NEED FOOD". I look around at others to see if I'm the only person seeing this fat-ass doing this! Nope!....He just kept staring at me while beating his meat and there was nothing I could do! There were no doors to hide behind, no place to run out of his sights! He gets back in a follows me up the road to another parking lot where he does the same thing again! !!!Fuuuuuuuuuuuck!!!_
_In Louisiana I had just got off a train with another tramp and it was about 2AM in the morning and this movement caught my eye in the distance, it wound up being a naked guy (I mean buck, stark naked) hiding behind things as he followed us as we walked toward town. (He wasnt doing anything except following us naked for jollies I guess)? We eventually just ignored him and he went away and about ten minutes after we last saw him, two cop cars go rushing down the street toward where we last seen him._


Labea said:


> my worst was probably last week in seward, a drunk native picked me up, and not only was the music this terrible 90's shit that i cant even begin to try to explain, we almost careened off the road into the ocean a few times.
> 
> thats nothing though. im just lucky.


----------



## veggieguy12

I keep hearing stories here and there, from dudes, who say all these drivers are wanting to suck them off, or be sucked-off, in exchange for getting a ride.
Fuck, I wait so damn long I feel like I'd be lucky to get a ride like that. At least I'd be movin'! (Might have a cock in my mouth, but still...)
I only got one ride from an openly-gay dude (and any other driver who was gay, I didn't sense it). This guy picked me up in Vancouver, WA and took me up to Seattle. Good fella, told me all about his partner, told me he needed a house-sitter for their 4 pets while he went to visit his partner next weekend in southern OR.
Then his house got broken-into a day later, and he scrapped that plan. And then he told me he had a crush on me. So it's not that I'm just too ugly!

As for *cancer*'s story above, I've thought about how to guard against any driver departing with my bag(s) in the car or truckbed. Getting in, usually I open the door to my seat, _then_ put my bag in the back. And getting out, pretty much same, I pull my gear out before I leave the vehicle and shut the doors. Also doesn't hurt to get a license plate number! (Though I never remember to do that.)


----------



## katiehabits

i just got into edmonton yesterday & i got a ride from kamloops to some butt fuck no where town on hwy 15. this trucker picked me up & kept trying to offer me things like food or pop in a creepy kind of way & then gave me 5$ to get something to eat at a truck stop. i got weird vibes from him & tyed to refuse the money but he forced it on me to i took it. & then a few hours down the road he pulls into a rest stop & demands a blow job from me. i'm all like hell no i'm not ok with that i'm not doing it. & he just kept pushing me about it & asking if i was serouse & i was very. i told him to drive me to the next gas station & let me out. nothing happened but i'm so sick of the creepy assholes that want sexual acts from me cuz i'm hitching alone & female. i'm not hitching alone anymore.


----------



## unbrokenxxgypsy

all im gonna say is when a seemingly cool dude gives you a ride and then offers to pay you to give you head and your broke.... that aint gay


----------



## skunkpit

and thats why i says fuck it..
i still love ridin and semi like hitching... well dont like it much unless its short distances

im gettin my license back fuck this
veg oil here i come
i wanna take charge of where i want to go these days, explore places where hitching is minimal if non existent and where no train lines go to..

tired of the douchbag hitch pickups 
one older guy like 60 or something kept asking for sex or implying it on my last stop on my way out the door he hands me 20 and frisks my sack slightly somehow.. asking if i was really sure..
i just slamed the door shut and went on..


----------



## skunkpit

unbrokenxxgypsy said:


> all im gonna say is when a seemingly cool dude gives you a ride and then offers to pay you to give you head and your broke.... that aint gay



but if you get herpes in exchange...


----------



## Ravie

ugh.this thread reminds me of old balls.


----------



## stove

Is that why you're bumping it back up?


----------



## veggieguy12

stove;33648][QUOTE=Ravie said:


> ugh.this thread reminds me of old balls.



Is that why you're bumping it back up?[/QUOTE]

stove, lookie like ya gots y'seff a smartmouf.


----------



## stove

my boredom manifests itself in many ways.

You should have seen me at university. They campus police hated me, and were always looking for "that dude with climbing gear on the roof"...

I meant no offense to dear Ravie.


----------



## Ravie

well sometimes it's nice to pull up older posts. some people havent seen them.


----------



## atherington

Oh I've got a splendid story.. This wasn't exactly a 'ride' but I've definitely tagged it in my mind as a 'bad memory while hitching' 
A girl (Mia) who I had met in Florida traveling who happened to also be a stripper joined me in my travels along I-10. Anyways, we got stuck in Louisiana just before Texas and flew a sign along the on ramp for a few hours. Eventually a man from the back woods driving a pick up pulled up.. was acting real sketchy and said he couldn't give us a ride right then but that he would be back in 5 minutes or so. He drove away and in behind a convenience store nearby. We thought nothing of it.
And a short while later he returned like he said he would... pulled his truck up next to Mia and stopped with a big toothless grin staring her down... 
Then we realized what was going on.. He was whaling right away on his.. 'private parts' right in front of her. He had gone behind the convenience store to get a 'head start' apparently. I came about cursing at him to get lost and even kicked the side of his truck but I'm pretty sure he finished up before he took off. 

It was pretty damn bizarre. And is always one of the first stories I tell when asked about my hitching trip along I-10 .


----------



## stove

Damn man that's some fucked shit.


Was she cute? Just askin...I've seen some gnarly strippers.


----------



## veggieguy12

atherington said:


> It was pretty damn bizarre. And is always one of the first stories I tell when asked about my hitching trip along I-10.



Nothing bizarre about it, just what happens when you combine Interstate 10 and the great state of Louisiana. It's certainly a regional tradition.
Pretty much the local law, really.


----------



## bobNkamille

hey i was reading your storie on here and i noticed you brought up a name Lice and it was relitivly close to my home town but yeah is he from SLC utah


----------



## bobNkamille

sorry i dont get this computer shit very well!


----------



## NancyLove

beegod santana said:


> other than the usual tweekers and gays i've never had anything too fucked up happen to me personally. However, about a month ago hitching from portland to san fran, my friend got picked up by a crazy from methford who made him drive several stolen cars at gun point all the while talking about how "some hitchikers just turn up on milk cartons..." eventually they had to stop for gas around mile 150 on the 5 and my friend made a mad dash for the woods.


 
shiiiiiiiiiiiit.


----------



## Yell

My worst experience was me and a friend had a small beat up car we were going to use til it died. it drove us from new york, to florida, and then as we were heading out of florida, in Ft. Lauderdalle, it finally broke down. Me and my partner started hitching and a trucker was nice enough to stop and he offered to even help repair the broken vehicle for free. He offered us a ride to the nearest place to get parts and etc. So we are riding in his truck, and he begins to tell me how pretty i am. Totally ignoring the fact my friend is there. or even a male for that matter. He begins to hit on me and offers me money if i give him a blow job. I declined and asked him to let us off, and we'd find someone else to hitch with. He locked his doors. 
started begging and saying his wife never does it and he needs it etc. at this point i want to vomit. So i tell him i have herpes of my mouth, and aids, and any other disease that could possibly scare him off. Nothing worked, doors still locked and hes still driving. Eventually me and my driving buddy noticed a greyhound station exit coming up, so my partner started threatening him because he didn't like how i was being spoken too, and we got let off after nearly getting stabbed by a horny pissed off truck driver. We slept in the greyhound station that night, 5 hours after all this happened i went out of the station to have a smoke, and a guy walks up to me asking for a light. I give it to him, and he starts telling me he just got out of jail. We talk about it for a while, and i head back in, not even 15 minutes later does he come back in with a gun held up high telling everyone he's robbing them. He spots me and he's like. "NOT YOU, GIRL YOU COOL."

NEEDLESS to say. Ft.Lauderdale will not be getting visits from me anytime soon.


----------



## wildboy860

I hithced a ride out of a festival with this dude who was an "artist" he says who had a tnt at the festival where he was doing art "sculptures' with junk. and he says he trades everything he wants in life for his art. and everything in life is art. when I first meet him he's painted all over his upper body with body paint and glitter even on his nails, and he's' wearing jeans and sandles. I though it was a tad weird, but mind you it was like 2/3 in the after noon, late august upstate, ny hot summer, I was drunk since like 9 or ten in the am off of groundscored beers and festival security was telling he had to leave imediately, so the threw my stuff in his van and we left. also he had a ton of shit just thrown in th back of his van there was barely any room for my bag to go another b ad sign that I overlooked due to being cocked. after some random stops and getting pulled over for speeding on the NY state higways and having drug dogs come out becuase this idiot told the cops were coming from a festival were tons of drugs go and come from. and even told the cops ther might be a tab or 2 acid in the back of
his van becuase he picked yup trash of the ground for his art and people drop tabs on the ground sometimes. and he even gave the cops some stupid schetch that said cops are cool and had a peace sign and the cop just luaghed when he gave iit to him. I'm sitting shotgun watching this guy drive around on the same streets 3 seperate times, he hjad no real idea of where the fuck he was going and he said he was getting his bearing on where we needed to go by guiding himself by the stars, but he really diddn't know what he was doing aperently. then.. he wants cigs fromt he gas station and he still can't find his wallet. so he thinks, he's gonna trade a peice of artwork to the gas station lady so he can get cigs, I tiold him it wasnt gonna work so we just went in, bough him a pack of rollies and we got some slices of pizza and were on our way again drivign aroundin circles going now wwhere. our 1st destination was supposed to be NYC where the twin towers were so he could build an art memmorial, but It didnt seem like we we're getting anywhere. he asked me to drive for him for a while and
I noticed his gas tank was getting down to a 1/4 tank and I asked him what he was gona do about the situation and he said we'd make it to NYC but we were more than a couple hrs. away. I was starting to wonder even more if this guy was for real or not, I was starting to think more and more how rediculous this dude was. my tolerance for him was decreasing, then he ask me to drive for him, so I agree to drive, he says he want to take a nape for a little while. we switch seat, I start driving, the all th sudden he starts breathing real weird and starts drawing the designs/pictures all over him and is kinda in a trance/physcotic like state, like heh didn't even remmber I was there or something, the he breaks open the marker and smears it all obver him and before this he rubbed deoderant all over his body including head neck and face. then he takes crayons and starts coloring himself. inbetween all this he decides he doesn't like the radion anymore and decide that he thinks he can wire up his mp3 player to the radio while thwe cars is driving. so he starts popping off buttunes with his knife to remove the dash panel while I'm driving his knife comes like 6 inches or so from my face several times. now he's really getting to me, kinda startinbg to freak me out., literally breaking the dash bord off to get at the stereo, the he pops the radio out with his knife and cuts the wires with his knife while the radio was still on cuase he broke the volume, so we listend to static the whole time he was trying to do this shit, this go on for over a half hr. the he poorly spliced the wires of the mp3 player and radio and proceeds to use plastic grocery bags as elctirical tape, what a joke. and that aint gonna work! mean while his gas tank is gettingnear empty and all this crazyness was diastraing me from the road and we had smoked a bit to so.. I was watching him more than the road becuase what he was doing was so buizare. so ou tin the middle of niowhere I stoped his van under a street light on a back road in NY on rt 30 near the delaware river. I got out of his van took my shit and ditched a few bags of extra shit on the side of the road and walk 15 mins down the road walked up into the woods went to sleep. I woke up and had no idea where I was! I knew I was in NY and that was it. so I packed up all my shit and had decided to dich some more shit, a nother bag of stuff. walked for a while and really no cars where evne coming down the road it was like 9 in the am. I was trying to get somewhere atleast but I was worried. after being on that road for a while I hear another road with but with faster m oving cars on it, I assumed it to be somekinda highway, so I cut through 5 mins of woods to get there and that's wher eI came to the delaware river to fill up my water bottle aand take a break with my opack off while the purification tabs took effect. so after a lil break I keep walking, then I after I getback on the highway I start walking with my thuimb up everytime a car goes by, no luck until after walking for over three and half hrs. up the steep hillled roads with my way to heavy pack I got a ride from some big guy in his 60's he gave me a soda and a ride to one of the next towns over delhi, ny. it was collage town, so I though maybe i could find someone ppl to chill with and try and get them to bring me to this fest. so I waitied in the collage parkinglot for somebody to come out of the buildings, and 10mins later someone did and they told me to go to oneonta, ny and I he told meI coudl take a 5 dollar bus up there, but I decided to make a sign and sit by the stop light and five mins I got a ride from some kid who was just getting outta school and was going home to oneonta.
he brought me there and dropped me off behind a strip mall on a main street,found some ppl to let me stay with them 4 the week til the weekend and also found a ride to next fest.


----------



## pip

Not any particularly bad ones yet, a couple of homophobes,plenty of drunk drivers. My favorite was a trucker who immediatly asked me and my friend if we had dope when we got in the car.Yeah, thats what I want--Some trucker nodding out and killing us all.Also notable was some dude who rolled a blunt with my weed (it was a kickdown,so no biggie), told me he was gonna pay me back..Long story short i get stranded in the middle of nowhere with no weed and nowhere near a on ramp.that was fun.


----------



## Komjaunimas

these did happen to my friends.

2 friends were hitchin home (80mile distance) sudenly a car stoped 4 drunk men jumped out of the car, beat the shit of them and drive away. Aphter half an hour same car with only a driver came back(the driver didnt beat them) he said he was sorry for his drunk friends and offered them a ride home. They got to the car and aphter some miles the driver turned to the woods, there were those 4 guys waiting and they beat them again...


----------



## Spirit

this one time i got picked up by these girls and we sidetracked to go meet their coke dealer, guy was hella late and one chick went all emo and started crying about a dead friend who was murdered like right where we were parked. shit was sketchy mannn, FUCK DUNCAN.


----------



## Spirit

RandomRaccoon said:


> If your ever on vancouver island and a native fellow with a growly blue heeler picks you up between duncan and ladysmith, try and fuck with his head, or steal some shit before he trys to suck your cock!!! fucking creep ball picks up everyone I know!


 i repeat, FUCK DUNCAN!!!!! ahhhh!!


----------



## Medusa

My friend (a male) and I met this guy at a soup kitchen in Portland. He had a box truck and two puppies. I guess he was living out of his truck, but I'm not sure. He was a pretty goofy, strange guy. My friend asked him if he could take him to the hot springs, and I agreed to go with because I had never been to hot springs before and another male friend was going. The dude ends up talking about having a kid with this lady who basically "raped" him, and so he doesn't seem as happy as he acts, but he talks about normal stuff, too. I had a feeling the guy might turn out to be crazy, but I really wanted to see what the hot springs were all about and figured we could hitchhike back if the guy was nuts.

We finally go on our way. One of us sits in the front with him, and the other two of us sit in the back with the puppies. He takes us to a grocery store to get supplies and such, throwing items to us in the store, acting like a total goofball and telling us we needed to eat the healthy stuff..even gets some beer. But looking back, it was really weird that he fed his dogs hamburgers from a fast food place. He seemed to have plenty of money...maybe from the military because he had military uniform stuff in the back...or SSI..haha

Anyway, I eventually end up sitting in the front. I load bowls for him, and we get high. He then asks me if I think he's attractive and things like that, trying to see if I like him 'cause, apparently, he likes me. I'm not attracted to him at all (he's kinda fat and just not my type at all). I try to pretend that I'm confused because I'm stoned and avoid answering the question altogether. Then he says, "you're not attracted to me?" and blah blah blah...and I still don't give an answer. He sounds like he's joking, but I can tell he's kinda upset. And eventually he asks me if I have any weapons in case something happens because "you never know what could happen on the mountain." I say, "yeah"....he says, "what do you have?"....and I respond with, "stuff," and leave it at that.

So, we finally get to the hot springs and park the truck on the side of the road. It feels like the trail to the hot springs is forever-long. We get there while it's still day time. There's people there, but they leave because the dude gets in naked and throws his dogs in, too. I'm thinking "fuck, now I can't go in"....'cause there's no way in hell I'm getting in that tub with only him while he's naked. So, the other two finally get in, and I decide to get in but won't sit by him. We're there for a while. He spends much of the time joking about circumcision and how you have less of a dick. But I guess he's actually pretty upset about having a small dick or something....and no, i didn't look. I made sure of it.

He then says something to the people on the outside of the walls about their flashlights (it's dark by now). A girl yells back at him about waiting for 2 hours and hearing him talk about his dick. He's joking with her but then eventually snaps and says he doesn't want to stay there because he has bad vibes. So, we leave, going down this winding trail in the dark (only one flashlight). He insists on walking behind us because his dogs are going slower than he wants them to. So, I'm freaking out and looking back every few seconds. I hear his dogs squeak and realize he's kicking them and flinging them forward. The trail feels like it's an ETERNITY long. We finally get to the truck. He says he'll give us a ride to a bus stop, so we can get back to Portland. 

My friends get in the back. I say, "I think one of us should sit in the front"....but no one wants to sit up front and the guy is pissed and my friend yells at me to get in the back. I get in. He shuts the door and takes his dogs to the front. Starts driving like a madman down the mountain. I'm thinking he's going to drive us off the mountain in a suicide/murder because he didn't seem to happy with his life. We all get prepared for whenever he stops in case he tries to attack us. I take my smiley out and the other two find tools in the back of the truck amongst all the crap he had in there. We're flying down the mountain. Though, it feels like forever.

He finally stops, and I see flashing lights like cop lights. We get out and he drops us off in the middle of nowhere, but fortunately, the forest rangers were there. They end up helping us find a nice place in the woods to sleep and give us food and water. Then we hitch a ride out the next day and ride a bus back. I really wanted to save those puppies the entire time, but I was afraid he'd try to kill me.

I swear, that was THE MOST stressful ride I have ever had in my life. And I have learned NEVER AGAIN to go against my intuition. If someone seems like they might be crazy, DO NOT get a ride from them....no matter how desperate you are.....unless you're already dying from lack of food or a heat-stroke or something.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Well I've been hitching since 1980 when I was 14.
I've hitched the USA and the UK.
I have never been attacked or raped..am I just really lucky???
I've been picked up by weirdos, had crazy conversations but never physically harmed
or threatened..........
But have been attacked just walking down the street minding my own darn business.
I have been scared hitching a few times but have never had to fight for my life
to get out of a vehicle.
Had crazy things happen while standing on the side of the road, waiting for a ride.
My fave was in Alburqurque New Mexico,
in competition with a crack whore and her shopping cart living in the on ramp.............
Car pulls up in front of me and my old man.
Great we gotta ride !we shout...
Oh.........
Damn she gots a customer!

Next thing we know she dives head first in through the passenger side window
feet sticking out.
She's giving the guy a blow job on the on ramp for some drugs.........................

Oh what a life!

Linda/Ziggy


----------



## whaleofashrimp

ive been picked up by rasicts..i dont argue..i go with it
i ve been picked up by religious people..i go with it
ive been picked up by right wing dickheads..i go with it
ive been picked up by perverts..i just gab and gab to keep em from talking bout sex
the trick to hitchikeing is to be on your feet..and flexable
never had a situation i could bs my way out of


----------



## kerouac

a cp worker in a beater plymouth took me from merritt to kelowna (b.c.), he was drinking rum in a coke bottle, going 120-130km/hr, swerving, passing everyone, couldn't believe we didn't get pulled over. he told me that calgary has way better crack & blow than vancouver (i didn't ask). he dropped me off before the turnoff for the highway to nelson, i gave him a big kush roach and he gave me a half-pack of smokes. not a terrible experience by any means, i felt great when i got out, but it was sketchy at times.


----------



## MunicipalWaylan

I went hitching for the first time this weekend and I had no nightmare rides by any means but I did get one outta Richmond that was kinda sketch, this dude picked me up, after a landrover with three dudes in it pulled up and said I could get in but then sped away when I got to the door, I couldn't understand most of what he said and mid way through the drive he pulled up a cup of beer from the center console, I guess he'd been drinking for a while which would explain why he was slurring so much. He dropped me out at a gas station and I was happy that we got there safe.


----------



## shiftingGEARS

Yelle said:


> My worst experience was me and a friend had a small beat up car we were going to use til it died. it drove us from new york, to florida, and then as we were heading out of florida, in Ft. Lauderdalle, it finally broke down. Me and my partner started hitching and a trucker was nice enough to stop and he offered to even help repair the broken vehicle for free. He offered us a ride to the nearest place to get parts and etc. So we are riding in his truck, and he begins to tell me how pretty i am. Totally ignoring the fact my friend is there. or even a male for that matter. He begins to hit on me and offers me money if i give him a blow job. I declined and asked him to let us off, and we'd find someone else to hitch with. He locked his doors.
> started begging and saying his wife never does it and he needs it etc. at this point i want to vomit. So i tell him i have herpes of my mouth, and aids, and any other disease that could possibly scare him off. Nothing worked, doors still locked and hes still driving. Eventually me and my driving buddy noticed a greyhound station exit coming up, so my partner started threatening him because he didn't like how i was being spoken too, and we got let off after nearly getting stabbed by a horny pissed off truck driver. We slept in the greyhound station that night, 5 hours after all this happened i went out of the station to have a smoke, and a guy walks up to me asking for a light. I give it to him, and he starts telling me he just got out of jail. We talk about it for a while, and i head back in, not even 15 minutes later does he come back in with a gun held up high telling everyone he's robbing them. He spots me and he's like. "NOT YOU, GIRL YOU COOL."
> 
> NEEDLESS to say. Ft.Lauderdale will not be getting visits from me anytime soon.



damn.. its some good luck you had a convo with that guy before he robbed everyone.


----------



## IIIbonesIII

in my maybe 40 rides hitched a year self, i dont think i have had any really stand out kinda weird rides. i did however get picked up in north adams mass, by an ex high school teacher who took my best freind and road dog at the time home, fed us scotch and waters on the rocks, and basically begged to service us. lmao, awkward, but harmless. guess ive been pretty lucky with rides.


----------



## nivoldoog

only had one so far, One guy was a nut who believed 911 was done by our gov. Do not conclude if I feel this way or against this idea. Point is, HE really did, too a point he carried alot of research, tapes, fliers, and all types of shit. Was soooo ready to get out of that car.


----------



## cnevs

yea ive had some bad fucking experiences hitching mainly walking for days ...i got a ride walking inter 75 bout 3 miles north of Perry Georgia i was actually looking at some porn some trucker threw out the window ... when this older guy pulled up in a late model chevy the convo was cool initially then this guy who was older than my dad and fat turned totally pervo on me telling me he was going to Macon to meat his special man friend for a night of well gay good times he wanted to know if i would be interested in joining them i said no but he put his arm behind the passenger seat i was sitting in ....i hopped out in macom and rode to atlanta vowing to never hich again though i think its inevitably in my near future


----------



## cnevs

there may be something to some of that shit ....about 9/11 those towers went down pretty fucking straight


----------



## uncle steve

gosh ive meet great, kind, caring people who try to help as much as they can which is the good part of hitching, personally id rather catch a train, but sometimes you gotta do what you got to dooo. I had one guy ask my partner and I if we needed a ride, and he wouldnt break eye contact with me and gave me the creepy "im checking you out" while licking his lips look, and that was annoying so we denied and about 10 minutes later he came back AGAIN! and did the same thing- we made a bit of a scene in front of cars stopped at the light and he eventually got freaked out and left.(very effective tactic) One guy was snorting coke in the car listening to jehovahs witness watchtower on c.d. and telling the most depressing stories of his dying wife, and how mexicans are taking over and ruining the world (very awkward considering im brown)....that was prolly the more uncomfortable rides. but most people are kind.


----------



## bip

i dont know if this story really qualifies but. Waited in Everett for like 2 hours before this tweaker couple picked me up. gave me a ride somewhere they werent even going, which is cool i guess but the chick who was driving was diluting the meth and getting it ready while driving with her knees going 70. the needle was bent so she just bent it back instead of using a different one. they also wanted me to break into a payphone with them. i swear like 90 percent of the people who pick me up are tweakers


----------



## kyle

Never been in terrible situations, but I had a guy once ask if he could give me a foot rub after he dropped me off in Raleigh. Another time I was riding with this couple who were smoking crack and the guy was swerving all over the road, so they let me drive.


----------



## harveysilver

I was in Canada, somewhere near/past Stoke-On-Trent or was it Kamloops? It was my first time out hitching and probly my third or fourth ride. He had a dumptruck and dumped a load so it seemed cool. He obviously had something to do, right? At the dump he said, "you can put that seat back and go to sleep if you want."
I said it was OK.
He started asking asking me weird questions that wouldn't have been that weird alone, but in succession and with the last one seemed really sketch.
"How do you get around do you have any money?"
"No, I just pick up jobs here and there."
"Do you ever worry about people fucking with you? Do you carry a weapon?"
"Yeah, I got this pepper gas."
"How close are you to your parents? How often do you talk to them?" (!!!!!!!!)
"I just called them a few hours ago." (pre-cell phone days)
Then he dropped me off at a place entirely different and earlier than the one that he said he was and turned right.

I dunno, maybe it was nothing but it sure seemed sketch. I was super wary at the time because I was new to hitching, hell, I might've overlooked if it happened now because I'm cocky and think I'm all pro and got myself killed. Other than that a number of BJ offers, which only kind of made me uncomfortable, nothing pushy. That was the only time I feared for my safety.


----------



## jake4569

nivoldoog said:


> only had one so far, One guy was a nut who believed 911 was done by our gov. Do not conclude if I feel this way or against this idea. Point is, HE really did, too a point he carried alot of research, tapes, fliers, and all types of shit. Was soooo ready to get out of that car.


Its just on conspiracy theory why you so freaked out about it, and he's down for his cause just tryin to wake people up.. god this gives me hope for hitchin if thats the worst thing you ran into


----------



## saje2u

Just picked two kids up and when my rig broke down temporarily they were out and thumbing again before I could even pop the hood.
I'd have to call that selfish and ungrateful behavior - not even in the slightest interested in seeing your ride safely and completely through the journey is just as bad as bad pickup tactics = its a two way street, just keep that in mind kids; 'specially if a fellow tramp picks you up and is willing to convey you hours or days and many miles with little or no prerequisites, questions or requirement to help the trip monetarily speaking!


----------



## Danielsama34

Maybe flying a "NO I WILL NOT SUCK YOUR DICK!" or "FUCK OFF PERVS, JUNKIES, AND DRUNKS!" sign will help ensure safer rides.


----------



## Sroek

dirty_rotten_squatter said:


> the government is going to poison the water supply of America



That's already happening. Sodium fluoride is regularly dumped into most cities' water supplies, a neurotoxin that was used by Nazi Germany to make populations docile. There's also chlorine.

It's hard not to be poisoned these days.


----------



## GIRL

If I had a dollar for every creepo that picked me up hitching, i'd be able to take planes instead for the rest of my life. 
There have, however, been hundred times more nice/amazing/inspiring rides than bad ones. Its all in how you can talk.


----------



## bryanpaul

GIRL said:


> If I had a dollar for every creepo that picked me up hitching


are you the type of person that comes off as a "victim" ?....maybe...............................................................................................*looking at avatar


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

I'd have to say the shittiest ride I got was from this weird guy in.......................... Fuck. Some town in NM before Santa Fe on the highway that goes to Colorado Springs. He didn't try anything, I'm a 6'4" dude. Just gave me a weird vibe.


----------



## spudnic

when i hitched from sf to portland i was hitching out of eugene (wich i should have just hoped but i hadent rode much and didnt want to ride alone at the time) so this big black dude picked me up he was all gangster and blastin tech nine and shit i got in he handed me a for loko then started driving, seemed to be cool sence i was a bit sketched cause i was alone and i am a female and he was pretty big guy, so like five 5 miles down the rode this guy starts talkin wierd and tellin me im gonna have to suck his dick while hes driving and all this shit so i pulled out my knife put it to his throut and said you better pull this fucking car over or i sware i will kill you and he probably like shit his pants cause he pulled right over so i grabed my pack stoll all his cigarets and took his forloko and jumped out of the car and walked like 3 miles to a rest stop then got picked up instantly, that just about the only kreepy thing thats happen to me


----------



## GIRL

bryanpaul said:


> are you the type of person that comes off as a "victim" ?....maybe...............................................................................................*looking at avatar


Wow. Really ??? I dont even know how to dignify that with an answer. Im a short, 110lb girl. Ive learned over the years to dress like a boy when I travel. It should go without saying that I get hasseled about doin shit with horny truckers just about everytime I get in. My avatar is an image i came across on the net. The end.


----------



## bryanpaul

GIRL said:


> Wow. Really ???


noooo...... sorry, i tried to edit my post and add a smiley wink face or somethin ....to let know it was in good fun..... yeah.....dammit.....sounded harsh and rude......i just saw yer avatar and thought it was funny in relation to post about assholes pickin up hitchhikers...i mean not "funny"....but yeah....uhhh


----------



## Puckett

i think every girl has had a bad ride or creep hit on them. but thats just how it goes sometimes. and if they havnt then they must be really lucky or fucking ugly.


----------



## GIRL

bryanpaul said:


> noooo...... sorry, i tried to edit my post and add a smiley wink face or somethin ....to let know it was in good fun..... yeah.....dammit.....sounded harsh and rude......i just saw yer avatar and thought it was funny in relation to post about assholes pickin up hitchhikers...i mean not "funny"....but yeah....uhhh


No worries bud, its kind of hard to feel putdown via the internet, but thanks for clearing it up anyhow. Hell, if I was one of those victim girls you were mentioning, id of damm near killed myself ages ago over it all. As a girl who travels mostly alone, Ive had my fair share of bullshit. I dont regret any of those experiences, cause they were just that, experiences. I can now tell within 3 seconds of looking at my ride, where its going to go, and how im going to avoid it.
Yeah it all comes down to be able to joke about it, coming across straight off rude or aggressove in response to come on's could possibly turn a bad situation into a worse one. Girls have to use major intuition while getting in with any guy, really. Ive always *knock on wood* been able to steer a conversation into a different topic, as trying to get away with "oh sorry im into girls" has just kickstarted their horniness up onto another level. Never underestimate the power of a sad "i have aids" response somewhere in there. Ive had alot of truckers actually try and "keep me". When the fuckers slow down or stops somewhere, get the fuck out!! I have a mean lookin dog now, definatly makes getting rides slower, but they always mention something along the lines of "nobody will fuck with you with that thing!" ....little do they know he's the biggest sweetheart... but yes he doesnt take no shit from nobody. The last ride I got was from a Guatamalan trucker, with his little chiuhahua named Simone. My dog was lettin er rip the entire ride! His farts were stinkin up the cab so much he opened my window for the whole 9 hour trip!! I couldnt stop laughing, it was definatly a bad experience for the both of us.


----------



## slurricane

lol one of these stories is a bullfaced lie.


----------



## Puckett

slurricane said:


> lol one of these stories is a bullfaced lie.



hahaha and what one would that be??? just asking dont have to say here but im currious to witch one


----------



## cricket

i love hitchin and i wont stop. i have had guns pulled on me knives by lots. once an old woman very kindly told me she would stab me with a huge hunting knife she had. i just told her she didnt have to do that i wasnt there to harm just get a ride. i have had countless drugies pick me up i have been in a couple car wrecks because i dont turn down rides even if yer drunk. once i had to drive for this very drunk man (i have no license to speak of) ive had people ask if they can suck my dick people ask if i wanna suck there dick. all sorts of good and bad times its all the beauty of it enjoy the bad and cherish the good.


----------



## slurricane

Puckett said:


> hahaha and what one would that be??? just asking dont have to say here but im currious to witch one


just children stuff :3


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

My hitchin story is a long one and I'll spare you the great majority as I tend to ramble. The bad portion of it was roughly the 7th ride I received when travelling from Chico to Fresno by way of first stopping in Santa Rosa. The first several were all women with the exception of the first which was a couple husband and wife. The women all got me as far as Calistoga where I would be picked up by the first male driver alone. He was in a mid 80's red Pontiac sunbird pos ride. He pulled up just past me on the shoulder and his car was very dusty. On the back window writtin with fingers read the strange made up word "DEMOCWAT" Which I didn't know what to think about that but it's a ride. I hopped in and we started towards Santa Rosa. He asked all the various "where are you coming from, where are you headed, you do this often, so what do you do for sex?" damn near in that order and didn't take long for him to get to the question he really was interested in knowing the answer to. I couldn't believe what I was hearing, I reached my right hand into my pocket and gripped my knife while keeping my hand still inside I answered "I don't know man, I guess I'm not really bothered by it, if I meet a girl here or there then game on but I'm not fussed if I don't meet anyone either" He then replied "well seeing you're a traveller and all I just don't imagine you get many oportunites and I know most guys theses days have to go both ways to get sex" Which instantly forced the thought in my mind "Most? Like over 50% he's telling me? Fuckin hell wow! I wonder where this guy get's his statistics from" I simply replied "yeah well not me" as I saw we were approaching a country road coming up that made a right turn called Porter Creek Road. I said that's my stop, that road right up there. He said "but that's not the way to Santa Rosa" My grip tightend on my knife and I said "well that's my stop, you can let me out there" as firmly as I could. He puled over and let me out. I walked to Santa Rosa from there.


----------



## Kim Chee

...well, I was somewhere in Montana and had my thumb out for quite sometime so I was a bit desperate for a ride (bad beginning already). Its getting dark and my ride pulls up. He wants me to lift my sweater around the waist (weapons, anybody?) I figured kinda weird and needed the ride so bad instead of telling him exactly how to fuck off I complied. Satisfied I was unarmed, we set off. There was a continuous sheet of black ice on the road as we drove at a steady 70mph. I remember before getting in that the car looked like it had fresh body damage. Well, he was actually doing a fairly good job of staying on the road until eventually we ended up smacking the center divider and doing at least a 180. Nobody says anything and I still need a ride (and I also have a pair of balls that are even sometimes too big for my health). So he gets the car back on the road and does the same fucking 70mph as before. Fucking idiot! Anyway, we're doing this white knuckle driving bullshit until guess what? We end up smacking the center divider again and spin off the road onto the shoulder. We're there for a minute as he seems to be gathering his thoughts. We're quite some distance from Helena and he's like, "I'm not going any further, you gotta get out." I'm pretty cool about it even though we're several miles outside of town. I'm lucky to escape injury and he's lucky the wind wasn't blowing. I walked several miles and sometime later that morning a state trooper gives me a front seat ride to the nearest piece of civilization.

I had an incident in another state, I don't remember which. I was once again desperate for a ride (hear a common theme?) and this truck pulls up. Relieved, I open the door and a fairly large man says, "I just want to suck a little dick." My reply was, "sorry, you have the wrong guy, I just need a ride." I detected some disappointment in his voice when he said, "get on in." I ended up getting the ride and no sex took place. Whew.


----------



## Cardboard

I wouldnt say it was bad, but the sketchiest ride I can think of off the top of my head was in southern France. I was coming out of Spain, and was at the first station past the border. I had been there for 4 hours or something, and was about to have one last cigarette and pass out on the floor (It was a card pay station, and I was hanging out in the little lobby). As I step out to smoke, these 2 guys pull in, one has dreads down past his ass, and I know this is my ride. I ask him where they are headed, and unfortunately its kind of the wrong direction, but they are going a long ways, so that kind of makes up for the route. My girlfriend and I get in the car, and they pull off into the parking area and stop. The dready guy looks back and laughs a bit, then gets out, pop the hood, and jerks a few rags out of the engine block. He get back in, throws the rags in the glove box, and we are on our way.
It's sometime in the end of october or beginning of November, so the weather is pretty shitty. This night it happens to be so foggy you can barely see 2 meters in front of the lights. The Dready guy asks if I have a book, or a cd or something. I hand him my book, and he pulls out one of the rags. He unties it, pulls out a fist sized bag of white powder, and dumps a big lump on the cover of my book. He passes it back to me and tells me to cut 4 lines. I take one and a half (my partner had never done coke before, and didnt want a whole one), and they each take one, plus one more up front. He then turns around while he is untying the second rag and says"I wouldnt ask, but... brown?"
He then cuts out 4 lines of heroin, and passes 2 back to us. My partner doesnt want any, so I take them both, and he says thats rough, gives me another line of coke to balance it out.
By this point, we are going 240Km/hr, and swerving all over the road. We are feeling great though, so fuck it. He keeps passing back hash and making me roll joints. Apparently he makes this trip once a year to load up for him and all of his friends, getting Heroin, hash, and coke in Spain, then stopping in Andorra to buy tax free tobacco. they end up driving us like 600 km, almost to Paris, but in the last 200, we are stopping every 40km at the service station, and looking at the map to see how much farther they can take us. 5 times, couldnt just look once, gotta keep checking to be safe.
finally we ended up at some really funny service station, near Paris, that also seemed to be an archaeological site? There are a bunch of glass plates in the floor, with fossils underneath them. Weird. Especially all fucked up on speed balls.
The guys were cool as shit, but the 240km/hr ride in so much fog we couldnt see was a bit sketch.


----------



## Donnie

Surprisingly, I've really never had a horrible experience with hitching.
I remember once, this old lady picked me up, and she was really nice. She just gossiped about the goings on in her little neighborhood.

But this one time I was traveling out of Georgia, I'd gotten stranded in the middle of nowhere and I had no water. So I'd been walking for hours, dehydrated, and it's literally the peak of summer, I'm passing fields of corn, and cows (it was actually a really pretty rural area) When FINALLY I see a car coming my way. I stick out a thumb, and the driver slows. I'm just thinking to myself, thank goodness, this heat was blistering. Upon approaching the stopped vehicle, I can see the driver is a woman, cleanly dressed, in her early 40's.

Before I can even ask her for a ride, she hands me this paper. I look down, and she speeds away! I'm like "Hey, come back!" which of course, she pays no heed to.

Dejected, I look at the paper she'd given me which read -

*John 4:13 *_Jesus answered and said unto her, Whosoever drinketh of this water shall thirst again: But whosoever drinketh of the water that I shall give him shall never thirst; but the water that I shall give him shall be in him a well of water springing up into everlasting life._​​​​(I had to look up that quote, because I couldn't remember it correctly. ) ​


----------



## frzrbrnd

What Would Jesus Do?

Walk, probably.


----------



## Drizzle

A couple friends and I were hitching in Maryland and this odd family picked us up. 2 crazy looking men with prison tattoos, a mother and her young kid. So were all crammed in the back of this van, and they tell us they have to make a stop at their friends house. After 10 minutes dude comes back, we get on the road going the wrong way. We say something about having to get out and then he starts telling us about how we can stay in his shed, but we cant tell anyone where we are going. We rejected his offer and they dropped us off on the spot. 

Anyone else have good stories of odd, weird or creepy rides?


----------



## Shadowmarque

A lot of the creep-status rides I've had involve sexual favors of some sort or, very rarely but still warranted, wanting to take me "home" with them.
I was walking along the freeway once a few years ago, it was getting late and I had been walking for quite a while. This fellow in a red kingcab pulls over and picks me up, he seemed nice enough, middle-aged hispanic guy. Said he saw me on the other side of the freeway and wanted to give me a ride so I'd be safe. He offered some bookoo dollars for some play time up in one of the mountains. I declined, several times. Since we were in the middle of nowhere I figured I had some time and a few more miles before I had to tell him to really fuck off, as his advances weren't stopping. But as soon as lights came into view he said he understood and that he was sorry, dropped me off at a WalMart and gave me $30. Hm. The Mexicans at that WalMart all talked amongst themselves about me for a while (I thought I'd have trouble here, too); but to my astonishment, one of them came up to me and said that he and his friends all pooled together to give me $75, enough for a hotel room. Crazy kool.
Then again, to balance this out. I have had to stab a fellow for trying to rape me. And I did get ditched in the middle of nowhere. Both over sexy time. Fuck 'em. Be careful.


----------



## Drizzle

Ive had a few propositons before also. I was walking home from work one night, this dude pulled over and asked for directions. After I told him where he needed to be, he asked if I wanted a ride. We got around the corner from where I was staying, he parked and asked me "What do I have to do to let me give you a blow job?" I laughed in his face and jumped out of the car. Ive been mistaken as a female a few times as well.


----------



## nvasv

My most recent hitch from PDX to coeur d'Alene was a large male that decided to back track to his motel saying he needed to move out and that i should hang in the lobby. Once we finally get going, almost the entire time he talked about how he is a bachelor/ladies man and has no problem " hittin' a women that gets out of line." I'm already slightly worried about this dude and gripping my knife waiting for him to pull something and threaten him to let me out. I'm sure he was just trying to mess with me because he would also talk about decapitation/slitting throats. we are finally almost to Spokane when he tries to call a couple of gun shops so he can pick one up since in Montana, he can't for whatever reason. he tried walking me to the door once I finally made it but I had him drop me off at the wrong spot where I was staying on purpose. Listening to Rush Limbaugh and Michael Savage, in the end, was probably the worst part.


----------



## Ash Ketchum

My friend and I got picked up by this Mexican guy in Phoenix arizona and first thing he does I drive us off the i10 and we tell him to let us out and he locks the back door and keeps acting like hes going to pull over but keeps driving. My friend both keep saying stop over and over... Finally after he drove is two blocks I just opened the back door and jumped out an the guy stopped and my friend got out. Not that creepy but a bit scary.


Also a funny one was this drunk Navajo guy who picked us up in new Mexico. He seemed to think that his gf was fucking her cousin and told us to "believe everything we've heard about the Navajo
" he told us he'd drive us all the way to Albuquerque but dropped us off at a small town along the way. He gave my friend a beer though so it was cool.


----------



## outskirts

Shadowmarque said:


> I have had to stab a fellow for trying to rape me.


Annoying sexual offers and verbal harassment from a driver are part of the territory,
but a drivers unwanted advances getting physical should never be tolerated. I hope that fucker bled!


----------



## outskirts

Not a creepy ride, but I once had a female bartender give me a ride, it was a bar I had walked to after a previous ride.
I slapped my last 5$ on the bar and got a Guinness. I ended up staying till the place closed since folks were buying the
"broke crazy hitchhiker" plenty of drinks. At last call she asked if I needed a ride, so I waited till they closed up and she
gave me a ride. Five minutes into the ride she started acting pretty nervous so I asked what was wrong. She told me
that I seemed harmless but she was having second thoughts about giving me the ride. I asked what was the problem.
She then proceeded to spill her guts to me about having been raped, not once but twice! She was getting a little teary
too. I told her she could let me out if it would make her feel better, no hard feelings. She gave a little choked up chuckle
and said "nah, I think you're to drunk to be dangerous anyway". I then did something that I never have done with a driver.
I reached in my pocket, took out my knife, and handed it to her. She slowly started to relax after that. After a little while
she gave my knife back to me and I asked her "you sure?" She nodded yes. After she let me out at my destination. I
asked her if she wanted the knife back to keep, so she'd have some protection. She thanked me but declined my offer,
she said she had pepper spray in her purse.


----------



## panik

I've had a lot of creepy rides...
the worst to me was someone threatening to "shoot my dog and beat me into submission" when I said no to sexy time... I think what made it so scary was that it was at night in middle-of-nowhere texas. He ended up just letting me out on the side of the highway a mile or so from this tiny truckstop. I think he was just getting off on scaring someone!
I've been attacked before and stuff but I always got away really easily albeit pretty shaken up.
Most of the time peoples' creepin is just really annoying...like oh here we go again.

When I think of all the times I've hitchhiked alone, no dog, no phone, sometimes DRUNK....I just, agggh. Reckless as fuck!


----------



## eurekascastle

boy have i had my fair share of people!! i've had this grower pick me up in cali and say "do you wanna know what happens when you step foot in a growers field??" i was all sure bro what's that? he goes "reach for that camera back there and flip 2 pics back" so i did to see some dude lying dead as a doornail with a bullet hole in his head ... needless to say i was glad when i got dropped off at my destination. i've also had a 400 pound trucker pick me and my old man up, take us back to his place to sleep on the couch in his garage where he had 2 wives and 5 kids running around. he wanted us to live with him.. we were out as soon as we did laundry and had some grub. there was this asshole in oklahoma that wanted to do some crack and when i explained i was a stoner and i didn't fuck with that shit he dropped me off in the middle of no where on the highway in 100 degree weather. took 10 miles of walking before someone finally stopped. so you have your douche bags, but there's always good people that kick it down and help as much as they can as well. that's the beauty of trampin'


----------



## DisgustinDustin

Picked a hitcher up Wednesday night... I'm pretty sure my friend freaked him out.
Josh was shitfaced and kept telling the dude that he couldn't trust him cause he was going west... Well, they guy was actually going north.. My friend josh is a total redneck. Every time the guy would try to talk josh would say " shut the fuck and and listen, son".. The hitcher was at least 40, josh is 24.. I smoked a joint with the dude cause I'm sure he was ready to punch josh.. 
Im sure it wasn't that traumatic for the guy... Just nerve racking.
Oh well, I warned him that we were drunk..so yeah, instead of receiving a bad ride I pretty much gave
One..


----------



## ayyyjayyy

DisgustinDustin said:


> Picked a hitcher up Wednesday night... I'm pretty sure my friend freaked him out.
> Josh was shitfaced and kept telling the dude that he couldn't trust him cause he was going west... Well, they guy was actually going north.. My friend josh is a total redneck. Every time the guy would try to talk josh would say " shut the fuck and and listen, son".. The hitcher was at least 40, josh is 24.. I smoked a joint with the dude cause I'm sure he was ready to punch josh..
> Im sure it wasn't that traumatic for the guy... Just nerve racking.
> Oh well, I warned him that we were drunk..so yeah, instead of receiving a bad ride I pretty much gave
> One..



Veggieguy12 is the one with the titanic quote btw... Hahahaha


----------



## DisgustinDustin

ayyyjayyy said:


> Veggieguy12 is the one with the titanic quote btw... Hahahaha


Ah..


----------

